

Deciding What Features To Implement - shawnpage
http://michaeldehaan.net/2011/03/23/features/

======
bugsy
Nice list. Such lists are quite personal and depend on one's values and
philosophy. Here's my own triage list:

1\. Is it reproducibly making the program crash or corrupting data? If yes,
stop everything, fix that right now, today, and issue a hot fix before 24 hrs
have passed, preferably before 2 hrs have passed.

2\. Things that are obviously annoying the heck out of a lot (a lot as in most
that I know of) of customers even though no one has said anything specifically
about it, but it's become obvious to me because of the kinds of trouble they
are having. This sort of fix will often be subtle workflow issues, or things
that are nearly invisible but which take a huge amount of trouble to
implement. Few of my competitors address this sort of thing at all.

3\. Features I personally want, really need, and have been thinking about for
a long time. This includes features that customers have asked for where I have
been convinced it is necessary and won't screw up the program by breaking its
underlying paradigm or making the interface too complicated.

